# Fast Europas anyone?



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

Had a run in with a BMW M-5 & got talking to the guy ,running Fast Europa rims & i really liked the look of em.
Long shot i know, but is anyone running these Fast rims on a late model GTO?
Just wanted to see what they looked like before i make the plunge, i probably will get em anyway!
I haven;t checked if they do have the correct backspacing available
I know they come in 18's
I think the 06 stock backspacing is 45mm?
Offset i'm not sure


----------

